# Maryland Support Group



## Becomingfree (Oct 22, 2010)

*Support Groups*

Do you think meeting groups are good or online groups?


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*depends*

Experience depends on person-to-person and what their needs are...some are comfortable online than in-person and some a little of both.

I attempted something like this before and everyone preferred a group near where they live, online, or none. It is also time consuming and frustrating.

I have heard a group I used to go to every weekend had an angry individual and was asked to leave and never to come back. So you never know who you get in the group or what is expected.

People like if there is material already in the support group like Dr. Richards' cds or shyness/SA books that they have to buy or at least get a copy.


----------

